# I had to share this with ya'll (pics)



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

My mother gave me a bag of "old quilt blocks" These were made by my great grandmother, all hand pieced. They look like flour or feed sack material to me. Probably done 40 or more years ago, not sure. Mom said she would never put them together, and figured I would! ((YOU BET!)) She kept one block, and made a chair cover for a little antique rocker that had belonged to my other grandmother. There are only 19 blocks, so I am not real sure how to lay them out. I may have to do a little pillow or something to even the number up. I am open to suggestions!


----------



## TxCloverAngel (Jun 20, 2005)

ooooh lucky you!!!!! beautiful


----------



## bopeep (Apr 2, 2007)

Beautiful !!!!
You are one Blessed Lady !!!!!
bopeep


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

those are so nice, and I like the pillow you did with that one.

Reminds me of some my grandmother had at one time.

Angie


----------



## prairiedog (Jan 18, 2007)

My husbands grandmother gave us a quilt in that pattern


----------



## southrngardngal (Oct 18, 2005)

Beautiful. Isn't Grandmother's flower garden the name of that block? Those are so pretty.

sgg-Jan


----------



## tallpines (Apr 9, 2003)

Very Nice!
I'm jealous!


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

I don't know what that pattern is called. I should look it up.
Anybody ever pieced a hex pattern like that? I am not sure how to put it together. The pillow was appliquÃ©d, but dont know if I want to do that on a quilt!


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

I also have another quilt that mom gave me, it is a yo-yo quilt. My same great grandma made it. She never tacked the yo-yo's down, so I need to do that. It is gorgeous! About 20 years ago I was in the hospital recovering from cancer and I made two yo-yo pillow shams to go with it. Mom gave me the quilt and the shams! I should pull those out and take pictures of them too. I have them put up, awaiting the finishing of the quest room, where they will take up residence.

I really love the old quilts best, don't ya'll?


----------



## Goatsandsheep (Jun 7, 2006)

Very pretty. g&s


----------



## prairiegirl (Nov 2, 2004)

What a treasure you have! 
These will make a beautiful quilt. 

prairiegirl


----------



## sewing nana (Oct 18, 2002)

southrngardngal said:


> Beautiful. Isn't Grandmother's flower garden the name of that block? Those are so pretty.
> 
> sgg-Jan


You are lucky. As well as beautiful. enjoy........

Yes, it is a Grandmother''s flower garden. Working on 2 right now. You can attach them to fabric as you did in your pillow. 

Or make up block of another color and bring them all together.


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Wow, how cool! I love that chair pillow, it really looks great!


----------



## Rockytopsis (Dec 29, 2007)

Those are great, I sure hope I don't miss the post of where you have the quilt complited. Looking foreward to seeing it.


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

Rockytopsis said:


> Those are great, I sure hope I don't miss the post of where you have the quilt complited. Looking foreward to seeing it.


Now I have incentive! I have 3 quilts almost done and one swap going right now, it may be next fall before I get it done! lol!
All I have to do is bind one, finish quilting/bind the other and then put the other one together.
Then after that I can put this one together. It will give me time to pond how I want it to look.
But, I do need to do it, so I can show mom, and she isnt getting any younger!


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

The pieces were either sewn together in the usual manner, or she used a whip stitch. To whip stitch, you turn the seam under, and whip stitch from the right side. Find a book or tutorial that shows you how to do this. I made a quilt for dgs this way, and it was very time consuming- be forewarned!

Each of those units will fit together into the others. If you want a larger quilt than the 19 units will give you, you could applique them onto a large piece of muslin, allowing a sort of sash to form between them. I would love to see how you put it together!


----------



## Nan (May 13, 2002)

Beautiful! Most Grandmother's flower garden quilts have solid colored hexagons or diamonds between each "flower" block. My grandmother made two for me...one with a white background and one with a yellow background. It is easiest to sew the hexagons by hand because the machine is harder to get the "corners" exact. This is a pretty finished quilt that I found on Ebay. I think that once you add borders and a border around the edge in solid colored hexagons....you will have a fairly decent sized quilt! Maybe a twin?! She used enough variety that you could even add a few more blocks and no one would notice! This is the one from Ebay... 

http://cgi.ebay.com/Antique-Grandmo...oryZ2221QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## PETSNEGGS (Oct 7, 2005)

so pretty and how lucky


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

wow! that is a nice quilt Nan! I wonder if she will sell it? May have to watch that one! I was looking today at my quilt books, and I think I will try and put them together with the hex blocks in a solid color. I thought about applique-ing them on blocks and sewing those together, but honestly, I am just too lazy! lol!
I will be sure that this quilt is for display only.


----------



## Nan (May 13, 2002)

I don't know if it will go for that amount of money or not...but it sure looks like they took great care of it and that it was well made! My grandma's quilts aren't anywhere near that quality..but I love them all the same! She didn't take meticulously small stitches and used larger hexagons...but there still isn't anything like a quilt from a loved one! I bet whatever you decide to do, it will be nice! Your family will treasure it! Take pics!!!! As for me...I can't imagine selling one of my grandma's quilts on Ebay...but I CAN imagine buying one! They sometimes have some beautiful older quilts!


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

I buy so much on ebay, I cannot believe I have not ever looked at the quilts! ((probably best anyway)) Don't think I could bear to sell one of my grandma's quilts either. I can't even bear selling mine! lol!!


----------



## Nan (May 13, 2002)

Oh dear....MamaJ...I am so sorry! LOL! I LOVE to look at quilts on ebay! Welcome to the club girl! It is addicting! THEN....start checking out the quilt tops to finish yourself! EEEK...THAT is even MORE addicting!


----------



## simplefarmgirl (Mar 31, 2006)

Beautifiul!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MTgirl (Dec 7, 2007)

How wonderful!


----------



## Jan in CO (May 10, 2002)

What a wonderful treasure to have something like that made by your great grandmother! I have so few items from my grandmothers, or my husband's, and I treasure every single item we do have. Good luck putting it together! Jan in Co


----------



## Jaclynne (May 14, 2002)

MamaJ - that will be such a lovely quilt. You're lucky to have it. Since you have an odd number of 'blocks', you might think about cutting a solid piece in the shape of your 'blocks' and putting your grandmother's information on it. 

Enjoy it, like the others I can't wait to see the finished product.

Halo


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

HaloHead said:


> MamaJ - that will be such a lovely quilt. You're lucky to have it. Since you have an odd number of 'blocks', you might think about cutting a solid piece in the shape of your 'blocks' and putting your grandmother's information on it.
> 
> Enjoy it, like the others I can't wait to see the finished product.
> 
> Halo


WOW!!!! What an AWESOME idea! She was my favorite grandma too, so that would make it extra special!
COOL IDEA!! I love it!!
well, now, this project may be pushed up to the front of the line! :dance:

And Thnx to everyone for the nice comments! I think the blocks are special.


----------

